# Where to find these bags



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

About a year or so ago, I got these cellaphane bags that had bees on them. There were yellow and black and the bag was see through. They came in a box of like 50 or 100. I cant remember where I got them and now I am out. 

Any ideas?


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Walter Kelley,,, Catalog # 3-GB Page 34


----------

